# "Enter Network Password"



## jomary08 (Nov 29, 2001)

How do I edit the registry to eliminate annoying "Enter Network Password" pop up window.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you tried turning it off the normal way?

Click on Start>Settings>ControlPanel>Network. At the bottom in the box labled "Primary Network Logon", if "Client For Microsoft Networks" is selected, change it to "Windows Logon" and click on OK. Follow the prompts ....

Let us know what happens.


----------



## jomary08 (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks Bryan!.....that "cured" the problem


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome.


----------

